# Am I a freak?



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

I just brought my bredli boy into Petcity because I needed to see what size food would be good for him, and also I wanted Raquel to meet one of my gorgeous babies.

So I went there, I got heaps of looks and people pointing at me, but overall it was okay, me and Strike converted nearly 10 people into reptile lovers!!

So after that, we found out we couldn't go home, because we needed to grab a couple of things. So we went to Crisp on Creek, I wasn't allowed to stay in the car, and I couldn't leave the snake unattended, so I pretended he was a tie (he played along quite well), but after staring at me for a while, people started to back off and whisper about me and point and give me looks. 

Then we went into Bunnings to buy some sand for the little guys enclosure, the Staff there didn't mind snakes because apparently they get a guy to come in with snakes so customers can hold them, but as I was walking past, heaps and heaps of people were staring and making faces, a couple of young girls my age were whispering calling me a freak. 

Now we're home, he's napping in his enclosure and I'm sitting down, but I have to ask, am I a freak for owning pythons? :?


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 19, 2009)

yes you are


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 19, 2009)

Not a freak at all, but it's a little bit irresponsible taking snakes into public areas. Some people have very legitimate fears of them, and unlike conventional animals, it's not something you'd expect to come across when you're picking out your new toilet seat at Bunnings. It's of absolutely no benefit to the snake at all either so next time leave him in his enclosure and take a photo of him with you


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 19, 2009)

Honey, you're NOT a freak. I do the same thing at work and most people enjoy seeing them. It's only a few ignorant people who haven't been educated that snakes and other reptiles make good pets who will be nasty. Ignore them and hope that they will learn one day. Focus on the people who enjoy them for now. You do need to be careful though, some people are afraid and won't deal well with seeing them. You also have to be watchful that your snake doesn't get sick due to the places you take him. 
Be aware and responsible xx


----------



## wasgij (Oct 19, 2009)

not at all. other people are just incredibley narrow minded and dont understand. You're not a freak you're an individual just like everyone else on the forum or otherwise. never be ashamed of who you are, if you love reptiles thats up to you! who cares what they think. And im sure everyone on the forum would agree.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Oct 19, 2009)

NO you are not a freak Brebi boy sounds all worn out from his 'Big Day Out'
BUT correct me if I am wrong I thought we were not allowed to take our snakes for a Day Out???


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 19, 2009)

ha, ha. I don't think so, Rainbow-Serpent. Snakes are fascinating. There's just such a big fear about them out there.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 19, 2009)

wasgij said:


> you're an individual just like everyone else .


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wasgij (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah i posted then realised how stupid it sounds.


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 19, 2009)

You're not a freak, people just have a lack of understanding when it comes to reptiles.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 19, 2009)

freak


----------



## aussiesnakes (Oct 19, 2009)

well i would not take my snakes out into public areas many people would look at you i gess


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't mind them looking at me, just sneering and making faces is offensive.


----------



## Curly56 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nah, not a freak. Just VERY irresponsible.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah im sure the snake loved being draped over your neck and taken everywhere with you for the day. 
I bet you didnt stress it one bit.


----------



## beeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I don't mind them looking at me, just sneering and making faces is offensive.


 
Bit of a reality check here! 
What you did Is not only irresponsible and illegal but to the MAJORITY of the population IS offensive! 
Fluanting reptiles in public doesnt do the hobbys cause one bit of good!


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 19, 2009)

No, it doesnt make you a freak..... attention seeking is just run of the mill.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2009)

Also is the sand for the snakes enclosure? If so consider using a different substrate as it may look nice and natural but the problems it can cause far outweighs that.


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 19, 2009)

*...*



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Then we went into Bunnings to buy some sand for the little guys enclosure :?


 you should know not to use sand.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 19, 2009)

a freak no but a touch irresponsible for taking him out in public, as members have said, some people are truly afraid of snakes and it can cause them a lot of distress. not to mention the stress your animal can be under and the threat of picking up a disease. And yeah its illegal to take them out unless its for a specific reason, showing him to a friend does not fall under that category.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 19, 2009)

I always leave at least one tiger under the seat of the car when I go into Bunnings. I don't understand all the fuss???


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

Lol that would be a nice burglar defence ;P


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 19, 2009)

Curly56 said:


> Nah, not a freak. Just VERY irresponsible.



I'm afraid I agree with Curly56..........it might have seemed fun and even a bit of an ego boost for you to have a snake wrapped around you neck, but ignorant or not, some people are genuinely afraid of reptiles and I don't think flashing them around in public is the way to get most people to like them, I think they'd just think you were an immature show off....sorry if that sounds harsh, but it's what I believe is the truth......


----------



## mungus (Oct 19, 2009)

Attention seeking is more like it.
Could go on & on but cant be bothered.


----------



## jacorin (Oct 19, 2009)

cause ur a freak...u like reptiles...... where 95% of da population think "only good snake is a deaddun" eh we a long way in minority wanting to keep reps,let alone wanting to hold them....bit more thortful on ppls phobias hun k


----------



## Snakes1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to say but I agree with Granny, I think your showing your immaturity there


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 19, 2009)

this thread backfired.
A response Rainbow_serpent?


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

What is this "illegal" clause?...The reason I am asking is my daughters pre school (which is directly across the road from my house) is currently doing Dinosaurs...and will be moving onto REPTILES in a few weeks.

One of the carers has asked me to bring my python along to show the kids....They practice a "hands off" approach there to pets so I am sure no one will be bitten...is this illegal?...Charlie would only be out of his enclosure for 30 mins max and I was going to give the kids the spiel about hygiene etc as well as "look dont touch" when they see snakes in the wild..

I am sure it would be rewarding for them but dont know about this so called "illegal" clause some have referred to...what do others think?


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just brought my bredli boy into Petcity because I needed to see what size food would be good for him, and also I wanted Raquel to meet one of my gorgeous babies.
> 
> ...


 
yes 4 talkin a pyton in 2 the local pet shop with ompv and the like

why do u pay so much 4 food


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 19, 2009)

beeman said:


> Bit of a reality check here!
> What you did Is not only irresponsible and illegal but to the MAJORITY of the population IS offensive!
> Fluanting reptiles in public doesnt do the hobbys cause one bit of good!


 

thank you 4 a more mature additude


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes it is illegal, but not immoral. I dont see any harm in taking your python to the school over the road for a very quick show and tell.
I suppose it is no less 'illegal' than taking your python onto the front grass for some sun.
I will be taking my croc for my mates sons show and tell when he is old enough for school, but i will be speaking to parks and wildlife before hand so they know what is going on.
I am being a bit of a hypocrite here since i think what rainbow has done is completely irresponsible, but i took my bredli girl to the park (under a minutes walk) the other day for some sun, and on the very short walk home an old lady started screaming from over the fence because she peered over and seen me with a snake, she thought i had picked up a brown snake and was taking it home.....?


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I don't mind them looking at me, just sneering and making faces is offensive.


 

so is taking reps in 2 a public area


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 19, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> Yes it is illegal, but not immoral. I dont see any harm in taking your python to the school over the road for a very quick show and tell.
> I suppose it is no less 'illegal' than taking your python onto the front grass for some sun.
> I will be taking my croc for my mates sons show and tell when he is old enough for school, but i will be speaking to parks and wildlife before hand so they know what is going on.
> I am being a bit of a hypocrite here since i think what rainbow has done is completely irresponsible, but i took my bredli girl to the park (under a minutes walk) the other day for some sun, and on the very short walk home an old lady started screaming from over the fence because she peered over and seen me with a snake, she thought i had picked up a brown snake and was taking it home.....?


 
i cannot under stand why a child can do it [reps in public] but if we get caught talking a rep to school we get in the


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

Bfg 1 mins walk to a park isnt as bad as taking it into shops etc. Those places are filthy ;P But mainly there is a very large crowd + snake = *SCREAMS* but yeah she said she had to drive so yeah 1 min walk is fine and you cant say its hypocrtical because they are completely different


----------



## candycaine (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> What is this "illegal" clause?...The reason I am asking is my daughters pre school (which is directly across the road from my house) is currently doing Dinosaurs...and will be moving onto REPTILES in a few weeks.
> 
> One of the carers has asked me to bring my python along to show the kids....They practice a "hands off" approach there to pets so I am sure no one will be bitten...is this illegal?...Charlie would only be out of his enclosure for 30 mins max and I was going to give the kids the spiel about hygiene etc as well as "look dont touch" when they see snakes in the wild..
> 
> I am sure it would be rewarding for them but dont know about this so called "illegal" clause some have referred to...what do others think?


 

it will be on your permit details, check it out..
you do however need a special permit to be able to show animals on your permit otherwise it's illegal to take them away from the house other then the Vet for treatment and check ups.

I'd check with parks and wildlife first and find out what the recon. you'd reather be covered then have a frantic parent that is scared of them go and report you wouldn't you?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 19, 2009)

getting hot in here


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2009)

so take off all your clothes.


----------



## ravan (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> What is this "illegal" clause?...The reason I am asking is my daughters pre school (which is directly across the road from my house) is currently doing Dinosaurs...and will be moving onto REPTILES in a few weeks.
> 
> One of the carers has asked me to bring my python along to show the kids....They practice a "hands off" approach there to pets so I am sure no one will be bitten...is this illegal?...Charlie would only be out of his enclosure for 30 mins max and I was going to give the kids the spiel about hygiene etc as well as "look dont touch" when they see snakes in the wild..
> 
> I am sure it would be rewarding for them but dont know about this so called "illegal" clause some have referred to...what do others think?



im sure parks and wildlife have better things to do than to bust you for taking and showing your snakes to some preschoolers... im sure it will be fine


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

yep..just read my T's and C's...but I reckon my Bush Lawyer skills would qualify a python at a pre school as "training purposes"....this is education of children...what could be more "training"...and it wont be for more than 72 hours (in fact wont be more than 72 mins).


----------



## blakehose (Oct 19, 2009)

or put on a flame suit vixen babe !


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2009)

blakehose said:


> or put on a flame suit vixen babe !



haha


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 19, 2009)

Beat, check with the principal before you consider it. You need to know if they are willing to cover it in case your python bites someone (regardless of their "hands off" policy, it is still a potential risk).

Rainbow, you cannot expect members of this forum to treat you in a mature fashion (like you have asked us to), when you subject your python to the amount of stress you do (remember they are NOT toys to hang around your neck!) for attention. Very irresponsible of you.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah..will do that...but I dont intend to let the kids get closer than 5 feet from him...more so they dont stress him...the area they are in has a lot of room so I was going to let him have a little slither to show them the action of a snake and then just how they wrap around their prey using my arm as a reference point...probably no more than 5-10 mins..as I said only 30 second walk to the pre school so no dramas with taking it across in a large click clack.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 19, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> yeah..will do that...but I dont intend to let the kids get closer than 5 feet from him...more so they dont stress him...the area they are in has a lot of room so I was going to let him have a little slither to show them the action of a snake and then just how they wrap around their prey using my arm as a reference point...probably no more than 5-10 mins..as I said only 30 second walk to the pre school so no dramas with taking it across in a large click clack.



you could always invite the class over to check them out at ur house?
that way they can see teh enclosure/setups etc,....no possibilitles of bites,...


----------



## Contagion (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much. The practice of keeping reptiles, in particular snakes is still seen as, not so much socially unacceptable, but not yet recognised as a "normal" practice. You're in a minority group, so I suggest you deal with that. If you don't feel you can, you're in the wrong game. 

I have to agree with the other responses that say it is immature and irresponsible of you to take a snake into a public place like that. Highly stressful for the animal, highly stressful for the people around you and illegal, as previously mentioned. The welfare of the animal should have been considered, and regarded as much higher then the need to go to the shops. 

Snakes are NOT social animals. They NEVER enjoy handling, they simply tolerate it, some better then others. Handling should always be kept to a minimum in my opinion. If you want something to play with then you don't want a snake.


----------



## Cabotinage (Oct 19, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> you could always invite the class over to check them out at ur house?
> that way they can see teh enclosure/setups etc,....no possibilitles of bites,...




somehow i odnt think this would work i cant see a class of kids goign to a strangers house espically some parents they would have to sign for it etc cross roads not the best idea 

i remember primary school show and tell its actually what got me into snakes


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 19, 2009)

*...*



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just brought my bredli boy into Petcity because I needed to see what size food would be good for him, and also I wanted Raquel to meet one of my gorgeous babies.
> 
> ...



,,|,


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that by now Rainbow Serpent has the idea. I think her question was answered appropriately by Jonno from ERD, and efforts by some members to repeatedly try the young lass is gutless.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 19, 2009)

100% agree with the last post..thats why I tried to change the topic..we all make mistakes when we are young...I am sure she is now scared off this forum for life...lets learn to forgive and move on...I am amazed a snake actually tolerated all that...my trip to Bunnings last week took 2 hours...I needed a GPS to find my way around..largest warehouse in Southern Hemisphere so they say.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Rainbow! Don't worry about what the others are going on about. Those who say it's unfair to other people who are scared, well I own a pitbull and German shepherd and people who are scared of big dogs don't stop me from walking them or taking them to parks or the river. I don't think it's bad for the hobby for snakes to be seen around more and become more socially accepted. To those who think having a pet snake in a public environment where they are most likely going to pass someone who doesn't like them, do these people disagree with public displays? You might argue that they are properly sign posted and people know they are coming up to them but I know I have been walking along from time to time and randomly bumped into someone with a python or lizard out front of a petshop or close by to a display. You might also argue about the educational value of displays, well Rainbow is educating people not to fear snakes and to accept that they can be calm pets. Besides some of the displays I have been too make me think the demonstrators got their licenses from cereal boxes. Irresponsible probably, but your a kid, you learn from this stuff, that is what being a kid is about so don't let it get to you. Give your snake a couple of days to relax before you offer him that feed and he'll be fine. Sounds like he had quite the adventure and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there thinking differently about snakes tonight and talking about the young girl they saw walking her pet python.


----------



## chellntrev (Oct 19, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Not a freak at all, but it's a little bit irresponsible taking snakes into public areas. Some people have very legitimate fears of them, and unlike conventional animals, it's not something you'd expect to come across when you're picking out your new toilet seat at Bunnings. It's of absolutely no benefit to the snake at all either so next time leave him in his enclosure and take a photo of him with you


 
I have to agree. Your not a freak for owning a python but taking your snake to the shop ect ....... not a great idea. You cant take your dog/cat/bird/ ect so why is it ok to take your snake?? And Jonno is right they are not a conventional pet & some people really do have serious phobias about them & you should respect that. I love snakes but im telling you if i seen someone with a *** tarantula in there hand at bunnings id give them the biggest *** serve for being a d**khead n take off & im terrified! Not to mention my screaming would probably terrify the poor animal!

Pet city visit yes i can see whyd youd take your snake along & I would see that as completley normal. But IMHO i would have thought best to take the snake home & then go shopping. How would you feel if some chick with a phobia walked past you & seen your snake & started screaming??? Do you think thats really great for a snake? No. I think thats cruel. Poor thing, snakes are NOT social animals & its asking for trouble to take them out into public when other peoples reasons to them are unknown & unpredictable.


----------



## Feurety (Oct 19, 2009)

1 - yes since its illeagal, it shouldnt have left the property.
2 - the topic of stressing snakes by taking them out is a load of spagetti. You cannot treat every animal the same ... snakes handled daily learn to accept and tolerate being moved .... ie i walk around the house and outside with my pythons daily .. do you really think there stressed after a walk ? grow up ... i take my snakes to the vet for checks ... stressed ? ... if moving a snake out of there enclosure is a stressful situation for snakes then all these reptile shows must be hell on earth for them ...


----------



## jinin (Oct 19, 2009)

wasgij said:


> yeah i posted then realised how stupid it sounds.



lol! Yeah, pretty freaky though...


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I don't mind them looking at me, just sneering and making faces is offensive.



They do that without me having a snake with me .


----------



## jinin (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, the human species pull faces all the time.....


----------



## euphorion (Oct 19, 2009)

define freak honey  no, you're just braver than others who can't face their fear. and in my mind, SMARTER, because you challenge the ignorance of everyday Australians that think snakes are all evil, dangerous and over-all VILE creatures. also, very brave for stepping up and helping others over-come their fears and help to educate them, very admirable!


----------



## Joemal (Oct 19, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> I'm fairly sure that by now Rainbow Serpent has the idea. I think her question was answered appropriately by Jonno from ERD, and efforts by some members to repeatedly try the young lass is gutless.


 
Agree with you Tooninoz


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 19, 2009)

Hah I am the reptile freak to most of my friends, but despite the constant ribbings I'm always getting new people asking me about my hobby and wanting to come over and see my animals. I also think a lot of people on this forum need to get off their high horse. I'm sure you were all perfect when you were her age  Rainbow-Serpent I'm sure has nothing but love for her animals and would never do anything to harm them in any way. One comment was enough, not four pages of comments putting her down. I know if I was in her shoes I would probably be quite upset.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 19, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> I'm fairly sure that by now Rainbow Serpent has the idea. I think her question was answered appropriately by Jonno from ERD, and efforts by some members to repeatedly try the young lass is gutless.



+2.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Oct 19, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Hey Rainbow! Don't worry about what the others are going on about. Those who say it's unfair to other people who are scared, well I own a pitbull and German shepherd and people who are scared of big dogs don't stop me from walking them or taking them to parks or the river. I don't think it's bad for the hobby for snakes to be seen around more and become more socially accepted. To those who think having a pet snake in a public environment where they are most likely going to pass someone who doesn't like them, do these people disagree with public displays? You might argue that they are properly sign posted and people know they are coming up to them but I know I have been walking along from time to time and randomly bumped into someone with a python or lizard out front of a petshop or close by to a display. You might also argue about the educational value of displays, well Rainbow is educating people not to fear snakes and to accept that they can be calm pets. Besides some of the displays I have been too make me think the demonstrators got their licenses from cereal boxes. Irresponsible probably, but your a kid, you learn from this stuff, that is what being a kid is about so don't let it get to you. Give your snake a couple of days to relax before you offer him that feed and he'll be fine. Sounds like he had quite the adventure and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there thinking differently about snakes tonight and talking about the young girl they saw walking her pet python.




my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 19, 2009)

fine_jungles said:


> you should know not to use sand.


 
I better go tell all the Antaresia spp living in the red centre that there in danger.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> I better go tell all the Antaresia spp living in the red centre that there in danger.


 
I always thought the desert was tiled....


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 19, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I always thought the desert was tiled....



and newspaper :lol:


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 19, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> I better go tell all the Antaresia spp living in the red centre that there in danger.


 
good idea.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 19, 2009)

your not a freak, its just a reflection on them and how narrow-minded they are, and when people point and stare just say something smart they wont understand to them, and just smile and dont be affected, works for me.


Will


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 19, 2009)

willia6 said:


> your not a freak, its just a reflection on them and how narrow-minded they are, and when people point and stare just say something smart they wont understand to them, and just smile and dont be affected, works for me.
> 
> 
> Will


 That must not happen to you very often.......


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 19, 2009)

It's not particularly a problem until someone truly has a phobia of them and has a full blown panic attack when they see you coming around with a python around your neck. THEN it's a _big_ problem.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> ... but I have to ask, am I a freak for owning pythons? :?



Bit of an odd place to ask that question? Slightly biased community... what kind of answer did you expect from all us other python freaks? :|


----------



## dames1978 (Oct 19, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Hey Rainbow! Don't worry about what the others are going on about. Those who say it's unfair to other people who are scared, well I own a pitbull and German shepherd and people who are scared of big dogs don't stop me from walking them or taking them to parks or the river. I don't think it's bad for the hobby for snakes to be seen around more and become more socially accepted. To those who think having a pet snake in a public environment where they are most likely going to pass someone who doesn't like them, do these people disagree with public displays? You might argue that they are properly sign posted and people know they are coming up to them but I know I have been walking along from time to time and randomly bumped into someone with a python or lizard out front of a petshop or close by to a display. You might also argue about the educational value of displays, well Rainbow is educating people not to fear snakes and to accept that they can be calm pets. Besides some of the displays I have been too make me think the demonstrators got their licenses from cereal boxes. Irresponsible probably, but your a kid, you learn from this stuff, that is what being a kid is about so don't let it get to you. Give your snake a couple of days to relax before you offer him that feed and he'll be fine. Sounds like he had quite the adventure and I'm sure there are plenty of people out there thinking differently about snakes tonight and talking about the young girl they saw walking her pet python.




Agreed


----------



## Stranger (Oct 19, 2009)

Im Absolutely to Disgusted to read the majority of posts in this thread.. You should all be ashamed of yourselves except a few.. The girl is young.. And yes we all make mistakes.. but the question was answered once. she doesnt need all of you telling her how irresponsible she is. So lay off it.. Rainbow is such a loving caring owner and that is very clear by just having a slight chat with her. All she cares about is the well being of her animals.. and i respect that..

Rainbow seriously dont even bother listening to half the Know alls on this forum.. Because some of them take pride in being able to put you down.. when really it just shows how gutless they are. They could Have worded everything they have said in a much nicer way which wouldnt offend you but inform you. And you all know that your perfectly capable of this..


----------



## method (Oct 19, 2009)

Stranger said:


> Im Absolutely to Disgusted to read the majority of posts in this thread.. You should all be ashamed of yourselves except a few.. The girl is young.. And yes we all make mistakes.. but the question was answered once. she doesnt need all of you telling her how irresponsible she is. So lay off it.. Rainbow is such a loving caring owner and that is very clear by just having a slight chat with her. All she cares about is the well being of her animals.. and i respect that..
> 
> Rainbow seriously dont even bother listening to half the Know alls on this forum.. Because some of them take pride in being able to put you down.. when really it just shows how gutless they are. They could Have worded everything they have said in a much nicer way which wouldnt offend you but inform you. And you all know that your perfectly capable of this..



Rage more.


----------



## Stranger (Oct 21, 2009)

Method I wasnt raging.. i was just making a clear point and im sure many agree with me.. Your obviously not one of them..


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 21, 2009)

Stranger said:


> Method I wasnt raging.. i was just making a clear point and im sure many agree with me.. Your obviously not one of them..


You _were_ raging, at least have the self-awareness to realise that. I however, quite agree with your little rant.


----------



## AlexB (Oct 21, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> It's not particularly a problem until someone truly has a phobia of them and has a full blown panic attack when they see you coming around with a python around your neck. THEN it's a _big_ problem.


 
Firstly this is not a personal attack on anyone esp not to notechistiger just used your post for figurative purposes


* puts on flame retardant suit and steps onto soapbox* 

All the people that used the argument that it is irresponsible because of people in society having a phobia of snakes - where do they stand when they see people walking their dog to the shop or people leaving their dog tied out side the shop whilst they duck in quickly?

People with phobias of snakes *might* freak out when they see a snake but not more than someone with a phobia of dogs when they see a dog.

People can have phobias of many things people are phobic of cars and the dark; yet people still drive and the sun goes down despite this. 

I am sure based on the repeated posts Rainbow knows she if made a mistake, if the snake was/is fine, relaxed and healthy and Rainbow was/is comfortable there is no harm done. There is no need to continue to (or try to) make her feel bad to make yourselves feel like better people/keepers. You don’t know what the circumstances where or if they where beyond Rainbow’s control. Leaving the snake (unrestrained or unsupervised in a box) in a car where it could have over heated, escaped or get stuck air vents etc would have been irresponsible, taking it with her could have been the better of her two options

Without knowing the snake it’s hard to say if it was bad or if it stressed the animal out, each animal is different and some don’t mind – I am sure Rainbow would not have done it if she felt the health of her snake would be compromised - I know a lot of snake keepers who often take their snakes on outing and the snakes seem to quite enjoy them. Conversely there are some dog owners who would be crazy to take their dogs out. Each animal is different and will react differently. 

Personally it’s not my thing to take my reptiles on outings but I’m not going to discriminate (for want of a better word) it’s no different to someone walking their dog, carrying their cat or other pet into public places.

For the record this is not rage not do i have an issue with anyone im just painting a differnt colour picture for you all to see it from a different point of view. :shock:

*slowly steps off soapbox and heads for the exit*


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 21, 2009)

G'day Alex,

The big difference is that dogs are a part of every day life for someone who has a phobia. To lead any sort of normal life they must first be able to deal with coming into close contact with dogs occasionally. It is also beneficial for dogs to be walked and socialised.

People aren't prepared to come into contact with a snake. Even those without a phobia get a fright. Really, the only reason that someone would take their snake outside, into public view, is for attention...


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 21, 2009)

Alex, there's a difference in the response of a dog or cat to that of a reptile. While many snakes will tolerate being handled and walked around with, there are some extra considerations. Experienced keepers are aware of these considerations, and often impose blanket rules on themselves to ensure mistakes are minimised. These blanket rules are easily transposed onto other keepers. Here is something to think about:

1. reptiles cannot regulate their own temperature. Periods outside of a narrow range may cause problems.

2. all snakes, except those with their mouths tied shut, can strike unexpectedly. Even if they've never bitten before. 

3. If I saw someone with a python in Bunnings, they would not be viewed as a responsible keeper. I'd likely have a word with them. I wouldn't think that they were doing some greater altruistic deed for the sake of public education, I'd think they were seeking attention, just like I used to do as a teenager with my snakes.

4. A keeper should always have a bag or two with them when out with a snake, and the snake should be in the bag for it's own safety. In the situation described by the OP, she could have waited at the car with the bagged snake.

So what's the best solution? Keep your snake according to best practice management at all times. No ifs, no buts.

I have a couple of "big mean dogs" who scare certain folk, I take pains to avoid this for my own, my dogs, and the other persons comfort.


----------



## AlexB (Oct 21, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Alex,
> 
> The big difference is that dogs are a part of every day life for someone who has a phobia. To lead any sort of normal life they must first be able to deal with coming into close contact with dogs occasionally. It is also beneficial for dogs to be walked and socialised.
> 
> People aren't prepared to come into contact with a snake. Even those without a phobia get a fright. Really, the only reason that someone would take their snake outside, into public view, is for attention...


 
Jonno 

Agreed 

But as reptiles as pets are becoming more popular the instance of people with phobias running into pet reptiles will increase, if not for any other reason but for the macho 4 week reptiles owners who want to look cool. (I don’t think that was the case with Rainbow though - Rainbow maybe you can correct me if I am wrong here?) 

Reptiles are yet to be as socially accepted as other pets, but some day they might and as long as the animal’s welfare is kept paramount, I can’t see the harm.


----------



## AlexB (Oct 21, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Alex, there's a difference in the response of a dog or cat to that of a reptile. While many snakes will tolerate being handled and walked around with, there are some extra considerations. Experienced keepers are aware of these considerations, and often impose blanket rules on themselves to ensure mistakes are minimised. These blanket rules are easily transposed onto other keepers. Here is something to think about:
> 
> 1. reptiles cannot regulate their own temperature. Periods outside of a narrow range may cause problems.
> 
> ...


 

Also agreed but the truth is it is going to become more common even experienced keepers will start to do it , in the states is not uncommon to see someone walk into a store (even a restaurant) with an iguana in a bag or in their arms. The herp movement in Oz is trailing along similar tracks as it did in the US so it is bound to happen. I'm not saying it is right or wrong each to their own, but keepers need to be mindful of the animals welfare, if it is comfortable and the keeper is comfortable/in control its hard to see the harm… that said it’s not something I would do. 

Even a calm family dog can lash out but I hear what you are saying and the keeper would need to assess these risks (as does a dog owner)

But in this instance let’s not make some one feel bad because they made a mistake, some of the posts could/should have been toned down to the intended audience and worded something like: “I don’t think it was a good idea because of reasons XYZ…. To solve this problem in the future a pillow case/bag should be something you take with you……” 

People make mistakes that’s how we learn lets not inflate our egos or see who can wee highest by slamming someone for their mistakes (esp a novice), how about we kindly provide feedback positive or negative and instead of thinking of how *WE* feel think of the other person


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 21, 2009)

AlexB said:


> But in this instance let’s not make some one feel bad because they made a mistake, some of the posts could/should have been toned down to the intended audience and worded something like: “I don’t think it was a good idea because of reasons XYZ…. To solve this problem in the future a pillow case/bag should be something you take with you……”
> 
> how about we kindly provide feedback positive or negative and instead of thinking of how *WE* feel think of the other person



Very well said, I'm with you there. RainbowSerpent seems a nice young lady.

I do, however, think your last request is way too advanced in reasoning and empathy to be allowed on the interwebz.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 21, 2009)

The python the lady took was not a huge man eater...I personally have far greater an issue with rogue dogs and uncontrolled children in public than a girl/lady with a meek/obviously tame python.

Whether or not it is illegal or just silly I feel that this poor person has been castigated more than enough and it seems that the same people (you know who you are) take great pride in showing off their knowledge and wearing this as a badge of honour and the only way they can prove their (lack of) manhood is to constantly denigrate others rather than be helpful. This is not intended for those of you who have honest, good intentions of constructive advice. Remember: there is a difference between advice and criticism.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 21, 2009)

it might not seem that there is harm in doing this but as jonno said, if you have a phobia of dogs then everyday you leave the house then you will expect to be somehow confronted with a dog. the same cant be said for someone who as another member has said, goes down to bunnings to buy a new toilet seat. this forum aside, if you took a random survey of people at bunnings as to their fears with snakes i would say around 50% would have some fear of snakes. i doubt the number would be anywhere near as high as some fear of dogs. 

now obviously we fear some dogs more than others but to your average joe, a snake is a snake regardless of its species or whether it bites. 

i dont agree with taking your reptiles out and about for walks etc, especially snakes. I think they should only be taken out for necessary reasons like vets or buying/selling or for educational presentations if your a demonstrator. 
i dont want to slander anyone, especially a newbie as we have all made errors in judgement but in my humble opinion they should not be taken out. 
on another note im pretty sure its illegal to take snake out just for a joyride, the only times its legal is the reasons i gave above but it might be different in other states.

coops


----------



## derekm (Oct 21, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Alex,
> 
> The big difference is that dogs are a part of every day life for someone who has a phobia. To lead any sort of normal life they must first be able to deal with coming into close contact with dogs occasionally. It is also beneficial for dogs to be walked and socialised.


A couple of points. With dogs, it isn't necessarily a phobia. Many people in Australia come from places where dogs are not kept as pets and are seen as a potential source of serious diseases (e.g. rabies) and infection. Such people have a very reasonable fear of dogs, not a phobia and, in my opinion, they have the right to not come into close contact with dogs if they wish.
My wife has a guide dog and I get to see, pretty much on a daily basis, how people react to dogs in shopping centres and other public places. Without seeing it, I would never have believed that such a high proportion of people react with fear to the near presence of a dog, even an always-smiling golden retriever in a full harness like my wife's dog.
What this has taught me is that, while we all love our own pets and want to spend time with them, we should never assume that other people want our pets around them and that we should never place our pets in situations where other people cannot easily avoid undesired close proximity to them. In my opinion, this applies to dogs, cats, reptiles and all other pet animals.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Oct 22, 2009)

m.punja said:


> talking about the young girl they saw walking her pet python.


 
don't for a minute think that they are saying anything positive. if you crave that much attention, i'm sure you don't need the snake. do pole dancing or get filthy big tatts and piercings, people look at that sort of stuff. i hope you make the right decision in future.i vote for freak.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Oct 22, 2009)

willia6 said:


> your not a freak, its just a reflection on them and how narrow-minded they are, and when people point and stare just say something smart they wont understand to them, and just smile and dont be affected, works for me.
> 
> 
> Will


 
i can understand all the 12 year olds out there thinking it's cool, but people only view you as a fool for walking around with a snake around your neck, and saying 'something smart' i think is unlikely. notwithstanding, there are conditions on your licence about when your reptiles may leave the premises, and going down the shops is a breach of your licence... take some responsibilty. further, there are hygiene and thermo considerations that you 12 year olds probably shouldn't be given the power to make decisions about. perhaps you should evaluate the real reason why you keep reptiles, if you think they are just a cool accessory, maybe you should find some other form of attention seeking. 

you could guarantee that all the kids who think it's ok are all steve irwin worshippers as well.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 22, 2009)

its a bit rough calling her an attention seeker for taking her snake to the pet shop TO CHECK OUT FOOD SIZE! (ie, there was a point to her taking it out!!), i've shoved a snake down my top and taken it to the petshop after i bought mice that were way too big,..plus petshops tend to ask people to bring their snakes in if theyve been buying rats for a while,..!!

you can tell how stressed ur snake was by the number of holes it left in you since stressed snakes tend to BITE!!.

as for thermoregulating, my oldest bredli is out of his tank fro 6-12 hours some days (normally only 3 or 4)
his cage is left open when hes out and in 3 years of doing that with him hes only gone back in voluntarily once to get some heat. i doubt a few hours is gonna do any damage to him.
He also comes to work from time to time, (the photographers love taking him into the studio for shoots) the most snake phobic of the people at work are the ones that ask me to bring him in.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 22, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> its a bit rough calling her an attention seeker for taking her snake to the pet shop TO CHECK OUT FOOD SIZE!



i dont think anyone has an issue with taking it to the pet shop to check food size, with me the issue arises out of taking it to bunnings with it draped around her neck afterwards. i know its a pain to to have to make a specialist trip to the pet shop to do something like that and maybe her parents were unwilling to do so but as other members have said, if the trip to bunnings after was unavoidable then it would have been better to wait in the car with it in a bag or even wait outside the car with it in a bag. 

coops


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2009)

On Monday i was called to a local busy intersection by wildlife victoria to ensure the safety of a mother duck and ducklings as they tried to cross the road.
Its that time of year.
As I was holding up the traffic and waving other traffic through, a guy leaned out his window and yelled out " YOUR A F>>N FREAK" and gave me the finger.
Fortunatly for this tool, he just drove away and didnt give me a chance to talk to him.
So, just being an animal lover can put you in the category of freak.
And also, when I was a kid i took snakes to school, even caught them at school and they got housed, not handled and used for education...
Im not saying to do it but wearing a snake to bunnings would probably be less stressfull for a snake than being passed around a kids party of school classroom for hours on end.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 22, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> On Monday i was called to a local busy intersection by wildlife victoria to ensure the safety of a mother duck and ducklings as they tried to cross the road.
> Its that time of year.
> As I was holding up the traffic and waving other traffic through, a guy leaned out his window and yelled out " YOUR A F>>N FREAK" and gave me the finger.
> Fortunatly for this tool, he just drove away and didnt give me a chance to talk to him.
> ...


 nailed it in one hit Baz ...as an adult no I wouldnt ..but as a 12 year old kid ..no doubt I wouldve ...I took a rbbs in a jar at the age of 7 to school it freaked alot out and the thing was it was dead ...but I loved the reaction /attention what ever you want to label it ...kids think differently then adults ...I am pretty sure now Jordo knows not to do it again after this write up ...


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 22, 2009)

ssssnakeman said: "On Monday i was called to a local busy intersection by wildlife victoria to ensure the safety of a mother duck and ducklings as they tried to cross the road."

We all have our own frame of reference, and commonsense or economics don't always win out over anthropomorphism. We get the ducks on the road and koalas crossing the freeways messages on radio here in Adelaide. There's a shortage of ducks or koalas in Adelaide? I don't think so. That show on TV... RSPCA Animal Rescue. The cats up trees or stuck in wall cavities, deaf dog stuck in a rock crevice. I'm sorry but I see that as a huge waste of resources.

Here in Adelaide at the moment we have Panda-mania with a couple of giant pandas due to arrive soon. As someone said on the radio why pay money and line up to see an odd looking animal that has to eat a diet high in fibre and rarely has sex... If I want to see that I can just look in the mirror!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2009)

I dont think what i was doing was a waste of resources at all.
They rang me to ask if i could help, i wasnt doing anything else, apart from recovering from phillip island gp, so i drove the three blocks to the intersection, we caught the ducks after getting them over the road, and took them to the local duckpond.
Would you rather the "resources" be spent on brown bread and porn?


----------



## Slyther83 (Oct 22, 2009)

You really shouldn't be bringing your snake into random stores. Setting aside the common fear people have for snakes you may also appear to be an attention seeker by taking it all over the place in public, which probably accounts for the people whispering and such..


----------



## Palex134 (Oct 22, 2009)

****** the haters


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 22, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> I dont think what i was doing was a waste of resources at all.
> They rang me to ask if i could help, i wasnt doing anything else, apart from recovering from phillip island gp, so i drove the three blocks to the intersection, we caught the ducks after getting them over the road, and took them to the local duckpond.
> Would you rather the "resources" be spent on brown bread and porn?


 
I'm not sure just how your ad hominen argument relating brown bread and porn to ducks on a public road is relevant?

Were these the last ducks of an endangered species? If so then they should be captured and relocated to a suitable location and introduced to a breeding colony. If not then perhaps someone who has the time and resources to safely usher the ducks out of harm's way can do so, but let's not expend resources on them. I was a driving instructor in the 1980s and you'd be amazed at the number of people who said the correct course of action when confronted by an animal on the road was to swerve around the animal. Should we go so far as to suggest the life of a duck and its young in some way equates to a human life, or injury to a human with the medical and social costs associated?


----------



## MercuryRising (Oct 22, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> don't for a minute think that they are saying anything positive. if you crave that much attention, i'm sure you don't need the snake. do pole dancing or get filthy big tatts and piercings, people look at that sort of stuff. i hope you make the right decision in future.i vote for freak.



LOL! pole dancing! :twisted: g0Ld!


----------



## Palex134 (Oct 22, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> I'm not sure just how your ad hominen argument relating brown bread and porn to ducks on a public road is relevant?
> 
> Were these the last ducks of an *endangered species*? If so then they should be captured and relocated to a suitable location and introduced to a breeding colony. *If not then* perhaps someone who has the time and resources to safely usher the ducks out of harm's way can do so, but* let's not expend resources on them*.



You begin your argument by claiming that if there is no threat of extinction for a given population, then it is therefore no longer justifiably acceptable to worry about specific individual's existence. Though you later hint at this in a different manor, what if they were children crossing the sidewalk? There are way too many people, why do we need to worry if your kids or your sister's kids die? 



JupiterCreek said:


> *Should we go so far as to suggest the life of a duck and its young in some way equates to a human life, or injury to a human with the medical and social costs associated?*



Who are you to decide on an elevated hierarchy where humans are higher up then any other non-human animal? Say you are right and the person swerving in your example ultimately dies as a result...based on your previous arguement...since humans aren't endangered and aren't there enough people already, who cares about a single individual and it's offspring (in the back seat?)?


Your post put way to much emphasis on population dynamics and way too little giving a **** about something other than yourself.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I would be careful bringing snakes into public, people have SERIOUS phobias. My boyfriend's mum bursts into tears and starts shaking like mad if she see's a snake, even in an enclosure.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 22, 2009)

> Who are you to decide on an elevated hierarchy where humans are higher up then any other non-human animal?


 
I take it as a given that we've evolved to be the peak organism on our planet. With that comes the responsibility to have regard for other species, but not to the detriment of our own, and always allowing that decisions we make affecting other species may ultimately affect our own survival and viability.


----------



## Cj3cooper (Oct 22, 2009)

as one of those people that frequently waste my time and resources on animal rescues i can say im proud of the fact that i do it. dont denigrate the efforts of others if they actually want to donate their time and resources into moving an animal out of harms way instead of seeing it killed on the road. 

If there's something wrong, those who have the ability to take action, have the responsibility to take action.

coops.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

did you not read her bloody post everyone?
she didnt choose to go out in public with the snake for *******ts and giggles. she didnt realise she had to go other places after she went to the pet shop, and yeh fair enough she couldnt stay in the car thats not her fault. if it was my young kid i wouldnt want them stayin in the car alone either with the amount of crime you see these days.
and even if she was older, would you love your snake unattended in the car is no tub, nothing? that would be called irresponsible aswell no? she can't win either way?
i didnt think so. its not her fault so maybe everyone should back off ? im sick of people flaming about nothing on this website, its getting really old really quick, and it just seems about anything can put you in position to cop a floggin on here.
end rant


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 22, 2009)

Cj3cooper said:


> as one of those people that frequently waste my time and resources on animal rescues i can say im proud of the fact that i do it. dont denigrate the efforts of others if they actually want to donate their time and resources into moving an animal out of harms way instead of seeing it killed on the road.
> 
> If there's something wrong, those who have the ability to take action, have the responsibility to take action.
> 
> coops.


 
I don't and I didn't.


And Tara, believe it or not I'm with you. The more that can be done to demystify this "secret herpetologists business" and make the hobby accessible to people of all ages the better, and in her own way I think that's what Rainbow-Serpent was doing. Quite probably her main error in judgement was writing about it on here. ;-)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 22, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> I don't and I didn't.
> 
> 
> And Tara, believe it or not I'm with you. The more that can be done to demystify this "secret herpetologists business" and make the hobby accessible to people of all ages the better, and in her own way I think that's what Rainbow-Serpent was doing. Quite probably her main error in judgement was writing about it on here. ;-)


 
APS Rule 1: Never write anything on here that doesn't praise the knowledge of our superior herpers, or that could potentially give others the impression that, god forbid, you don't know everything there is to know about reptiles.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 22, 2009)

> I'm not sure just how your ad hominen argument relating brown bread and porn to ducks on a public road is relevant?


 
My poor attempt at humour there rob,was a reference to this quote of yours.



> eat a diet high in fibre and rarely has sex... If I want to see that I can just look in the mirror!


 
Anyway, you have your opinion on carers ect, thats great.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 22, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> My poor attempt at humour there rob,was a reference to this quote of yours.


 


> eat a diet high in fibre and rarely has sex... If I want to see that I can just look in the mirror!


 
No problem Baz. I guess if you're a giant panda it's all about munching on bamboo and waiting for a cute one to come along. ;-)


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 24, 2009)

Okay people I get the point, but I just wanted to state something, I took him there, *for a reason *, I was planning on taking him home straight after, but I wasn't the one to decide that we needed to go places, and if I had my own drivers licence, yes, I would have taken him home straight away.

I don't do it for attention, I did this for a reason. Alot of people seem to have assumed that just because I've taken my snake to petcity, and the those other places, that I willy-nilly take my pythons out in public and parade around like a town cryer! Which isn't the case here, I wanted my friend to meet him, but the main reason _was _to size him up for food. 

And that's all there is to it, I'm sorry if I offended anybody, I won't be taking them out again unless I absolutely have to. Besides next week, where (I actually found this ironic considering the discussion on earlier pages), I will be showing them to my little sisters class, but other than that, I won't be taking them for an outing.


----------



## Australis (Oct 24, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I always thought the desert was tiled....



What ever happen to Kirby..or what ever its was called..lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 24, 2009)

Australis said:


> What ever happen to Kirby..or what ever its was called..lol


 
didnt really notice it had gone


----------



## Australis (Oct 24, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> so *I pretended he was a tie* (he played along quite well), but after staring at me for a while, people started to back off and whisper about me and point and give me looks.



The old inconspicuous snake tie trick... or maybe just a pillow case next time.. easier
than pretending its a tie.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 24, 2009)

Australis said:


> The old inconspicuous snake tie trick... or maybe just a pillow case next time.. easier
> than pretending its a tie.


 Yes, the old inconspicuous snake tie trick, there probably won't be a next time, but if there is I'll use the pillow case


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 24, 2009)

One more thing, about the sand thing, It was for a bredli, don't they come from an extreamely sandy area anyway?


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 24, 2009)

as far as i know they like in rocky areas rather than really sandy ones.

i had my bredli on sand fro a while, but it started getting under his belly scales so i changed him to newspaper.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 24, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> as far as i know they like in rocky areas rather than really sandy ones.
> 
> i had my bredli on sand fro a while, but it started getting under his belly scales so i changed him to newspaper.


 Oh, I haven't noticed any of it under the belly scales, but I see your point. After his feed I might change him to newspaper or something then


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 24, 2009)

Also holding a snake for that long (especially a small snake) will increse it temp to way above its preferred body temp as the human body is 37c.


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 24, 2009)

I think she gets the picture people
we all make mistakes


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool!!! If i saw you walking around carrying your python i would definately stop for a chat and ask if i could hold your snake!!
I reckon your not a freak, maybe a little nuts, but certainly not a freak!!lol:lol::lol:
Seriously, your not a freak. Its a petty more people in the greater community don't share your passion for snakes. Good on you for being so proud of him.
I would however check up on the legalities of carting your python around though. For some reason i have it in my head that your not even suppose to take the snake off the property. I think i read it on here about 12 months ago when someone took there python to there childs school for show and tell.


----------



## melgalea (Oct 25, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> Cool!!! If i saw you walking around carrying your python i would definately stop for a chat and ask if i could hold your snake!!
> .



u would ask to hold someones snake??? hav u not heard of OPMV....?????
touching other peoples snakes is something no one should be doing unless they are 110% certain that your collection and there collection doesnt contain any diseases. i rarely let anyone come over to my house let alone touch my snakes. 
cheers
mel


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 25, 2009)

melgalea said:


> u would ask to hold someones snake??? hav u not heard of OPMV....?????



AAhhhh.....NO. lol Excuse my ignorance, but i have never heard of this. Please fill me in. I was in a petshop with 20-30 snakes recently and the owner of the shop who seems to know a fair bit about snakes didnt seem to mind me handling probably 6 or 7 of them, including a 7foot murray darling carpet python.
Is OPVM some kind of disease? My wife is more than happy to let people hold her Bredli, after she warns them that he can be a bit cranky. Recently 2 sales reps from country energy held him!!lol


----------



## melgalea (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/opmv-info-and-disease-control-pdf-paper-110460

Hav a little read of that, and get your wife to read it. might make u both think twice about holding other peoples snakes and letting them hold yours. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 25, 2009)

Honestly im sure i would of went over to the other girls and get the snake to bite some sense into them and say it a king brown or crap whats venomus.


----------



## seksyjinke (Oct 25, 2009)

fritzi2009 said:


> APS Rule 1: Never write anything on here that doesn't praise the knowledge of our superior herpers, or that could potentially give others the impression that, god forbid, you don't know everything there is to know about reptiles.


 
lol @ ur irony....Very well put....

I was flamed by the so called "superior herpers" when i asked about if it was ok to take a my python out of my apartment....Glad thats over... 

TO all the haters, 
Seriously, tone it down, ain't nessesary for those harsh comments....everyone was a noob once.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 25, 2009)

melgalea said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/opmv-info-and-disease-control-pdf-paper-110460
> 
> Hav a little read of that, and get your wife to read it. might make u both think twice about holding other peoples snakes and letting them hold yours.
> cheers
> mel


 
That information sheet was produced in NSW in 2004, so it is fairly recent, as is this mention:
ftp://ftp.oie.int/SAM/2004/FAUNE_A.pdf
and Hoser's offering:
Ophidio Paramyxovirus (OPMV) in Australian Reptile Collections.

This 2009 fact sheet is more recent:
http://www.wildlifehealth.org.au/AW...us in Australian Snakes 5 Sept 2009 (1.1).pdf


It would be worthwhile to get some epidemiological perspective. Does anyone have any more recent historical data on the incidence of OPMV to date? Is there a research group gathering anecdotal information from collectors and anecdoatal information and post mortem reports from vets?


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

While you were out playing "look at me" did you ever spare a thought for the hobby or serious reptile keepers? It's little stunts like that,that give serious responsible keepers a bad name and also casts a negative shadow over the hobby. The general public hates our hobby enough as it is and all your doing is adding fuel to the fire!!


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 20, 2009)

You aren't a freak, wouldn't worry what people think or thought of you mate.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 20, 2009)

Crood said:


> While you were out playing "look at me" did you ever spare a thought for the hobby or serious reptile keepers? It's little stunts like that,that give serious responsible keepers a bad name and also casts a negative shadow over the hobby. The general public hates our hobby enough as it is and all your doing is adding fuel to the fire!!


 Okay, first of all, back off buddy. 

Secondly, I *wasn't *playing look at me, as said in my post, I brought him for a reason. 

Thirdly how the hell am I adding fuel to the fire by educating people and showing them that reptiles can be nice and placid? If anything wouldn't I be reducing the fire? :|

Look people, once in a lifetime isn't going to hurt anyone, including the snake. 
Yeah I realise it was wrong, so I LEARNT from my mistake, which gives no reason to bring back this thread so you can flame me continually.


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Okay, first of all, back off buddy.
> 
> Secondly, I *wasn't *playing look at me, as said in my post, I brought him for a reason.
> 
> ...



No reptile ever has to be taken to a petshop to ascertain what size food it should be eating Length,age,girth and species is sufficient enough to do this over a forum without a picture

That's what reptile displays are for, your not licensed to go dawdling with snakes hanging from your neck. What you did was illegal and I can tell you more people thought bad of you than good.
I don't know why people assume that it won't harm their snakes if they treat them like an accessory. Reptiles don't enjoy being manhandled and the fact that they don't bite you when they do it is not a green light!


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 20, 2009)

hey, u werent doing anything wrong, its not like u threatened anyone with it and said if was venemous, people need to be educated that not all snakes are nicer in 2 pieces,...i like to think ive converted a few people,..

maybe ask the mods to delete this thread, its way to old to be brought up every seond day,...geez.,....!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 20, 2009)

Crood said:


> No reptile ever has to be taken to a petshop to ascertain what size food it should be eating Length,age,girth and species is sufficient enough to do this over a forum without a picture
> 
> That's what reptile displays are for, your not licensed to go dawdling with snakes hanging from your neck. What you did was illegal and I can tell you more people thought bad of you than good.
> I don't know why people assume that it won't harm their snakes if they treat them like an accessory. Reptiles don't enjoy being manhandled and the fact that they don't bite you when they do it is not a green light!


 Well this one has. 

Jesus christ, I said I now know it was wrong, I said I learnt from the mistake, I don't treat the snake like an accessory at all, if it was an accessory I would have just chucked him in the car and skipped off in the sunset. 
I understand that, however I don't go parading my snakes around in public, I took him there for a reason, I learnt afterwards that it was wrong, END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> hey, u werent doing anything wrong



I always thought breaching a license condition was illegal?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 20, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> hey, u werent doing anything wrong, its not like u threatened anyone with it and said if was venemous, people need to be educated that not all snakes are nicer in 2 pieces,...i like to think ive converted a few people,..
> 
> maybe ask the mods to delete this thread, its way to old to be brought up every seond day,...geez.,....!!


 Agreed, I'm PM them now.


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Nov 20, 2009)

Rainbow serpent
I thought the flaming was over and forgotten about I agree shut it down youve learnt your lesson but people just cant get over it
Crood
Do you not think the last 8 pages of people flaming Rainbow was enough?? Pretty sure she gets the idea now right Rainbow serpent???


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Crood
> Do you not think the last 8 pages of people flaming Rainbow was enough?? Pretty sure she gets the idea now right Rainbow serpent???



No, no I do not. I would like my children to have the chance to keep reptiles when they are older. Some people just don't understand how easily and quickly the privilege can be taken away


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 20, 2009)

my bet is crood is just trying to get the post count up a bit by dribbling crap . look at croods join date 17-Nov-09 
25 posts in 3 days


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 20, 2009)

Far out... Again? We have been through this over and over. Enough with trying to pick fights. Mods please close this thread.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 20, 2009)

Stranger said:


> Im Absolutely to Disgusted to read the majority of posts in this thread.. You should all be ashamed of yourselves except a few.. The girl is young.. And yes we all make mistakes.. but the question was answered once. she doesnt need all of you telling her how irresponsible she is. So lay off it.. Rainbow is such a loving caring owner and that is very clear by just having a slight chat with her. All she cares about is the well being of her animals.. and i respect that..
> 
> Rainbow seriously dont even bother listening to half the Know alls on this forum.. Because some of them take pride in being able to put you down.. when really it just shows how gutless they are. They could Have worded everything they have said in a much nicer way which wouldnt offend you but inform you. And you all know that your perfectly capable of this..


 
I second this.


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

ZOOJAS said:


> my bet is crood is just trying to get the post count up a bit by dribbling crap . look at croods join date 17-Nov-09
> 25 posts in 3 days



Yeah that's what I am doing.

My point is that if everyone went around doing what she did we would only end up with more restrictions. Now perhaps that doesn't bother you ZOOJAS but I enjoy keeping reptiles RESPONSIBLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 20, 2009)

Crood said:


> Yeah that's what I am doing.
> 
> My point is that if everyone went around doing what she did we would only end up with more restrictions. Now perhaps that doesn't bother you ZOOJAS but I enjoy keeping reptiles RESPONSIBLY!!!!!!!!


Sorry, I didn't realise educating others and caring about snakes was so awful, from now on I promise to be a hateful, rude, insulting and careless person, just like my good friend Crood


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 20, 2009)

Crood said:


> Yeah that's what I am doing.
> 
> My point is that if everyone went around doing what she did we would only end up with more restrictions. Now perhaps that doesn't bother you ZOOJAS but I enjoy keeping reptiles RESPONSIBLY!!!!!!!!


 yeah yeah , and if pepole didnt speed then there wouldnt be as many accidents bla bla bla ......


----------



## Crood (Nov 20, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise educating others and caring about snakes was so awful, from now on I promise to be a hateful, rude, insulting and careless person, just like my good friend Crood



You were educating people on how irresponsible and thoughtless _some_ people in the hobby are


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 20, 2009)

Crood said:


> You were educating people on how irresponsible and thoughtless _some_ people in the hobby are


 But I didn't mention you while talking to them?


----------



## firedream (Nov 20, 2009)

carpetmucher said:


> don't for a minute think that they are saying anything positive. if you crave that much attention, i'm sure you don't need the snake. do pole dancing or get filthy big tatts and piercings, people look at that sort of stuff. i hope you make the right decision in future.i vote for freak.



I'm pretty sure most people don't get tattoos and piercings for attention. i have one full sleeve and one half sleeve and i hate people paying any attention to them. i got them done for ME! if your an attention seeker you are one whether you have tattoos, piercings or nothing at all. sorry to get off subject.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Nov 20, 2009)

> Crood has not made any friends yet


 
And that is very unlikely to change anytime soon. ;-)


----------



## hallie (Nov 20, 2009)

firedream said:


> I'm pretty sure most people don't get tattoos and piercings for attention. i have one full sleeve and one half sleeve and i hate people paying any attention to them. i got them done for ME! if your an attention seeker you are one whether you have tattoos, piercings or nothing at all. sorry to get off subject.



:lol: Funny contradiction... you are telling us all about something you dont want us to pay any attention to..?


----------



## firedream (Nov 20, 2009)

absolutely your so smart! i feel very strongly about people judging books by their covers which is why i spoke out about my tattoos but of course i would be portrayed as an attention seeker for trying to get people to understand. how else could i make my point. maybe you could educate me.


----------

